# 13 yo likes Clive Cussler ??



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My son is right into a book about some biological warfare on a submarine during/after WWII by Clive Cussler. If you've read this guy how appropriate is this for my kiddo?:shrug: He's pretty mature but I don't need him warped.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I wouldn't see a problem with a mature 13 year old reading any of clive cusslers' books. most of them are based on true things and while there are some rough parts they are no rougher than what you see on the TV news every day. rather see a kid of mine reading something like that than for them to read all this animae fantasy stuff


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree. Let him go for it. Heck.. I am a girl and I like Clive Cussler. He takes a bit of history or an historical myth and weaves into high adventure. it is smart stuff.. lots of geography, science and history.. some violence, but never gratuitous.. the bad guy deserves it every time and the locations are fantastic.
The good guys use their brains to win, always a bonus, and the books carry a strong teamwork lesson. Not much sex.. mostly alluded to and great cars!!
Why don't you pick up a copy of the same ones a read along together.. you can discuss any points that give you pause or any points that he has questions about.. you can also enjoy the high adventure and close calls and the victories..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've got all his books, he's my favorite author and there's a little bit of the boy/girl angle not usually very discriptive (you get worse on tv at anytime), and lots of technical background (not as much as Tom Clancy, but a bit similar).

If he likes Cussler, have him read Chuck's series of books the Valor Force ones, they have reviews comparing the action and technology to that of Cusslers.

Angie


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Clive a good author, I am reading his "Night Probe" book now. I have read 3 others and see nothing a 13 year old shouldn't be reading so far. I read Farnhams Freehold about at that age also - didn't 'warp' me ---- too much


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've told my children that any book on the shelf in my home (and that's a lot of books on a lot of shelves) is fair game so long as they are willing to discuss with me what they read. 

Young boys like horror, death, adventure, and violence. Throw in a little sex and you've got their attention. And Cussler is an easy read. Simple plots, simple characters, simple sentences.


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

Clive Cussler Rocks - ok for all ages. Dirk is a bit over the top but rollicking good reads.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Black Wind-good book-any 13yr old should read his books....My son had read all of his(so far)by age 14..


----------



## MiniMama (Apr 18, 2008)

If your son is "pretty mature", then I think he'll be fine. But, if you're still uncertain, I would encourage you to read one of Clive Cussler's books. I have a number of them, and find them fun and entertaining, lots of adventure. There is alot less sex and language in his books, than an thirteen year-old is going to come across on tv. But, again, if you're not sure, read one or two of them yourself. Who knows? You could become a fan! LOL! Goodness, now I'm thinking of pulling out one of my books!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Just wanted to brag...he's just finished his 3rd Cussler book.....

He's up helping my folks and my mom says "Your boy slept till 10am today, said he was up past midnight reading his book." 

They must be good books because my folks have Directv and we don't even have basic cable normally he sucks up the golf and history channel and M*A*S*H reruns!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

which 3 has he read? Did he start with the older ones (when the hero was younger) or is he reading more current books where they just refer to earlier escapades?

I'm reading a new type of his book, new heros - not too sure about it, and I ahve one waiting to be read as soon as I finish this first one. I think I have all of his.

Angie


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Black Wind
Treasure? I think
and not sure what the #3 was....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - those are the later ones, but not the absolutely most recent. They're very good and teach some history along the way.

Mediterrean Caper is the first one I read because I heard Clive Cussler promotoing it on a radio station in Denver area back in early 1980's - 
These may give your son an interest in science related jobs/hobbies.

Angie


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

He wants to be an engineer....and he likes playing with gunpowder!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

mpillow said:


> He wants to be an engineer....and he likes playing with gunpowder!


Ah, yes, definitely an engineer in the making.

Tracy
(who is married to one  )


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

#3 Atlantis Found


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think he's going to be hooked. My biggest problem all these years is waiting the approx 2 years between his books. 

And an engineer type mind would appreciate the gadgets and the logics that bring about the conclusions.

Angie


----------

